# about roleplay



## ulove (May 23, 2012)

i am married for 4 years and i roleplay play with my wife and she cooperates with me,i am in dillema,i fear that will cause harm to my marriage in long term ,marriage is for life time,and i love my wife very much,any suggetions.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

If you both agree and enjoy it, then no problem. If she is cooperating because you threaten to withhold love/financial support/etc, then problem. We cannot comment, as you have not given adequate info.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lamaga said:


> If you both agree and enjoy it, then no problem. If she is cooperating because you threaten to withhold love/financial support/etc, then problem. We cannot comment, as you have not given adequate info.


:iagree: A bit more information... and alot more detail would be helpful.


----------



## ulove (May 23, 2012)

i and my wife paly all kinds of roleplay like,incest and thinking of friends,group sex all kinds,so i am worried if it,causes deviation of my wife from me,we enjoy these things very much my wife actively participates in these fantasies.


----------



## ulove (May 23, 2012)

by the way thank you gyes for ur interest.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

ummm....okay?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

the role playing incest seems a little odd.
but then again, ive participated in some that was a little odd too, made me a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## ulove (May 23, 2012)

no threat nothing,i just put these things,to her and she agreed,and i told her these r only fantasies and nothing more,only fantasies,enjoy and forget and she is agree with it.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i couldnt even fantasize about fvcking someone in my family.
maybe theyre just not hot enough, idk.


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

Role play can be harmless fun !!

I havent approached my wife yet but my fantasy would be her role playing a robbery victim. I come home to find her bound and gagged to a chair i rescue her and ... well you can guess the rest !


----------



## ulove (May 23, 2012)

so what u gyes say i must stop,the fun or i continue.....


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

mutually agreed role play is good.
i dont think it is good if it consumes all your sex time.
i think it should be split between role play and time where its no role play, just good sex between the 2 of you with out having to use fantasy.
i think if you have to use it every time you have sex, then there are maybe other problems between the 2 of you that you try and escape from the other person in order to have sex.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

This morning I had my wife on her stomach and she started to cry and say stop. We've always had a "secret" word but it still seemed sincere. I went with what I knew and kept going, while she wiggled and whined. As she bit down on the sheets and begged for me to stop, I got worried but knew she was only trying to really turn me and herself on. When I finished, I immediately asked if she was okay, her entire voice changed and she answered happy as can be, "of course!" I knew we were role playing but sometimes she does it so well it scares me. It makes it fun for her and keeps things entertaining. I do not mind.

If you are really role playing, make sure you and your spouse turn yourselves off and get into "character". Have a secret word and morph yourself into whatever idea you guys enjoy. Once it's over, leave that sexual realm and hug and kiss your wife and let her know how special she is. Ask if she is okay and make sure everything went as planned. Communication is the key. Anything we do in bed or during role play has no affect on us outside the bedroom. I respect and love my wife to death. Role play is role play, make sure you turn off any "oh but my wife will never act super ****ty because she is just to old fashioned". Those expectations can ruin evertyhing, because role play is her chance to be something she would NEVER normally be and you shouldn't hold anything against her. It's for fun, like halloween, except in the bedroom naked. Would you ever hold it against your wife for acting like a witch/fairy/nurse/soldier for the night because she dressed up and acted like one? It's not real.

Ugh, I babbled, sorry.


----------



## ulove (May 23, 2012)

thanks a lot gyes


----------



## ulove (May 23, 2012)

now my concept is clear


----------

